# Maple trim with pine or oak doors.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got any pictures?
I've never seen flat panel oak doors.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

funfool waves at JoeCaption. then looks at msaeger

I am just as confused as Joe, nothing wrong with maple.
Just is a twisty crooked hardwood, is not first choice for doors or trim.
Actually works well with short pieces like cabinets ... just my opinion. 

Same time, I just think you are confused with different woods and is easy to be confused.
Little more info about what you want finished product to be and will get better help.


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.menards.com/main/search....rs&sf_categoryHierarchy=&queryType=storeItems

I will post a pic of mine too later.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oak and maple are hardwoods. As mentioned, oak makes for a better looking large surface than maple usually does when sections are joined together for something like a door. Oak has less knots and other sap markings than maple. That said, maple can be beautiful for trim and I have rescued many antique maple floors. Maple is just not available or harvested and milled in the same quantities as oak. No reason you should not use it for your doors if it is what you want I guess. It does have a distinct color whereas oak is more neutral which is another reason it is more often used---customers can stain it to suit their color needs (to a point).

Doors are often veneered and oak seems to make for better veneers than maple as I remember. 

Pine is a soft wood from a conifer. Pine is of course much cheaper and was often used for woodwork in non public linving quarter spaces of antique homes. It is not nearly as hard as as hardwoods.


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I want to use oak or pine for the doors because it's cheaper and readily available but I am not sure if that would go good with maple trim.


----------

